# SSI- need info/advice



## JaniceM (Nov 20, 2022)

(this topic was posted awhile back, sorry I can't find it.)

I read recently that if a person is qualified re: income, assets, etc., the only eligibility factor is to be 65 years old.  The person does NOT need to be disabled.  Is this accurate?

I'd heard other people's "nightmare" experiences re:  SSDI;  one local person, for example, spent SIX YEARS in homeless shelters while waiting for it to be approved.  I've learned denials are much more common than approvals, and that's why people are advised to not apply on their own.
If qualifying/eligibiity for SSI is so much more basic, would anyone know why this is also a difficult, long process?  I read it, also, is a long drawn-out process, and another local person told me this- and also said it took a very long time even though she had a lawyer.  

First- long story- I don't know if I have all the required documents.  I lost a lot of important stuff a few years ago.  While replacing them would be time-consuming, I also don't have the $ to obtain the certified copies.  
Second, the Social Security office is in a different city, and I have no transportation.  
However, the additional question:  if qualifications are so basic, why would a person need a lawyer?  
When I went to SS site, it said if a person is applying based on age, it cannot be done online.  

Need info and advice, please...


----------



## katlupe (Nov 20, 2022)

SSI can be a long drawn out process depending on each person's circumstance. When my disabled son got out of school and turned 18, it took a few years to get him approved. He should have been approved automatically due to having been born that way. But they did not do that. I did not use a lawyer just kept reapplying for it until it was approved. Then they paid him all the back money from when we first applied for it. About $8000. Now he gets SSD based on his father's benefit who died in 2010.

When I moved here in 2018, I saw on their site that ( https://www.ssa.gov/ssi/text-eligibility-ussi.htm ) I could apply for it since my income was very, very low from SS. I did not apply for it online. I went to their office and the rep did all the work for me. So I get a check from them plus the NY Supplement check (some states do that, but not all) and my regular SS check. The SSI check also means you are approved for food stamps, medicaid and HEAP (in NY, not sure about other states). Nobody tells you about this, you have to find out about it on your own. It did not take long for me to get it.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 20, 2022)

SSDI is for DISABILITY. It can be awarded at ANY age under 65. (My special-needs niece began getting hers in her 20's) My DH was awarded SSDI at 59 when he was diagnosed with Parkinsons and was finally forced to leave his job.  

He was awarded a monthly amount equal to what his Full Retirement Amount would be.  Once he turns 66 & 4 months the SSDI becomes SSI and he continues to get the payments - BECAUSE he paid into the program.  I applied for my SSI at 66 & 2 months (MY FRA) and was awarded my retirement payments - BECAUSE I also paid into the system.

SSDI - is outside of the retirement system and requires proof of Disability and the inability to work but, I suspect they calculate benefits based on your work history.  If there is little to none work history, it can take a long time for some, as they investigate.  DH had Disability Insurance deducted from his pay and THAT company, while paying him insurance payments, arranged the application to Soc. Sec. for his Disability.  Some situations, like Parkinsons, have eased restrictions, so it did not take long for him to receive benefits.  We were very lucky.  ...and yes, there are a number of people who seem to scam the system, making it harder for others, who really need help, to get help.

I hope this helps to explain it.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 20, 2022)

Maybe you should call and make a telephone appointment. Tell them you have no way to go to their office. I will search their site and see what I can find about this.


----------



## C50 (Nov 20, 2022)

It's a difficult subject to answer because every person seems to have a different experience. Qualification and proper documentation are absolute must haves.  Many people I have spoke with in recent years let themselves become overwhelmed and frustrated with the process, and it does take a bit of work.

 My experience was (SSDI at 57) what I considered fairly easy, I did it all myself.  I downloaded all the forms, filled them out and supplied all relevant medical reports.  I missed one form initially and was contacted and advised to submit that.  After that I had two phone interviews and was then approved, took less than three months start to finish.  Oddly enough I hadn't even considered applying,  my doctor advised me I had a qualifying health condition so was eligible.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 20, 2022)

My application for SS (no SSDI) was easy and simple.  I went to my local SS office, the gal plugged in info on me, and told me what my options were for collecting and start times.  I was 65 at the time, arranged to start at 66 1/2, and that was that.  I opted for direct deposit into my bank account, and there it was.
I would highly recommend you go in person if there is an office within 50 miles of you.  They will fill out all forms for you, so there is no questions and sleepless nights for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I read recently that if a person is qualified re: income, assets, etc., the only eligibility factor is to be 65 years old. The person does NOT need to be disabled. Is this accurate?


SSI is Supplemental Security Income. Your statement is true.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2022)

Social Security *(SS)*, Supplemental Security Income *(SSI)* and Social Security Disability Insurance* (SSDI)* are three different things with different benefits and different sets of criteria.


----------



## sch404 (Nov 20, 2022)

deleted


----------



## senior chef (Nov 20, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> SSI is Supplemental Security Income. Your statement is true.


Yes, the only qualifier for SSI is age 65.  SSDI, on the other hand applies to disabled persons and may be approved at ANY age, provided the person's doctors back up the disability.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 20, 2022)

I have a relative that gets SSI (never worked) can't get SSDI and she was way below 65 when she got hers. She is considered disabled due to vision loss.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

I don't understand why someone would need to get SSI if he/she is already getting Social Security or is SSI for people who are not eligible to collect Social Security for some reason?


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't understand why someone would need to get SSI if he/she is already getting Social Security or is SSI for people who are not eligible to collect Social Security for some reason?


I think you are confusing SSDI with SSI. Supplemental Security Income is beneficial for individuals drawing less than $914 if Social Security or couples with combined Social Security of less than $1,314. It is also a path to Medicaid. 

S.S. or OAS (Old Age and Survivor), is the commonly thought of social security and has a trust fund set aside. (Title II)
S.S.D.I. or simply DI (Disability Income), is disability with a trust fund set aside. (Title II)
S.S.I. is Supplemental Security Income and is budgeted through Congress. (Title I and Title XVI)
The Social Security Act of 1935, included many more items, than just the "traditional" social security that most people think of, including welfare programs, such as S.N.A.P. etc. 
When someone talks about Social Security, it is necessary to determine which "Title" is being discussed, as there are XXI.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> I think you are confusing SSDI with SSI. Supplemental Security Income is beneficial for individuals drawing less than $914 if Social Security or couples with combined Social Security of less than $1,314. It is also a path to Medicaid.
> 
> S.S. or OAS (Old Age and Survivor), is the commonly thought of social security and has a trust fund set aside. (Title II)
> S.S.D.I. or simply DI (Disability Income), is disability with a trust fund set aside. (Title II)
> ...


No I was not confusing SSDI with SSI because someone explained the difference between those two and I know that SSDI is for the disabled.  But I think you did answer the question as to why one would need SSI as well as SS. So are you saying if a person's SS is less than $914 they can *also get* SSI? My mom's was only $600...this is over 20 years ago but she didn't get SSI.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> So are you saying if a person's SS is less than $914 they can *also get* SSI? My mom's was only $600...this is over 20 years ago but she didn't get SSI.


No, it is one or the other. There are many aged 65 and over, that currently receive less on Social Security, than they would opting for Supplemental Security Income. Assets become the issue, as certain asset classes have set maximums. 

The $914 figure is for 2023. It would have been about $560, 20 years ago.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> No, it is one or the other. There are many aged 65 and over, that currently receive less on Social Security, than they would opting for Supplemental Security Income. Assets become the issue, as certain asset classes have set maximums.
> 
> The $914 figure is for 2023. It would have been about $560, 20 years ago.


Okay, thank you for clearing up my confusion.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> No, it is one or the other. There are many aged 65 and over, that currently receive less on Social Security, than they would opting for Supplemental Security Income. Assets become the issue, as certain asset classes have set maximums.
> 
> The $914 figure is for 2023. It would have been about $560, 20 years ago.


Your explanations are helpful, Harry.  I had a rough understanding of SSI but am clearer about it now.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't understand why someone would need to get SSI if he/she is already getting Social Security or is SSI for people who are not eligible to collect Social Security for some reason?


As you can see, I don't know much about this subject, but I think the latter part of your question is accurate.  
Long-drawn-out explanation, but what it comes to is I don't have enough work credits for Social Security (retirement).  And with the effects of covid on my job (very little work), I'm earning almost nothing.


----------

